

Ask HN: Any insight into which web app I should develop next - devotional

Hi,
GOOD: I have the luxury of spending the next 3 months on developing a web app.
BAD: I have no idea what i should develop.<p>Im trying to learn from my mistakes. A few years ago I built a photosharing website. I shut that site down as I just couldnt get enough paying accounts. 
Now I understand that it makes more sense to build an app that caters towards small businesses as they would be more willing to spend on an app if it helps them generate more money.<p>The problem is I dont have any idea what I should be building. Should I start a: "issue tracker", "project managment app", "proposal creation app"...<p>I would appreciate any thoughts or insights you may have.
My monetary goal: generate approx $5,000 a month in revenue.
======
cdvonstinkpot
You could spend a month researching these 3 markets to see which needs the
overhaul...

